# News report of Kimo's death



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://demandmma.com/news/ufc-veteran-kimo-dies-of-apparent-heart-attack/

Any news as I'm thinking this will have been released in the States before we get it? Hopefully it will be false but I suspect, sadly, it's not.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 21, 2009)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Must be a regional thing, as it works here. Damn!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Must be a regional thing, as it works here. Damn!


 
It worked for me. 

I can't believe it though....


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> It worked for me.
> 
> I can't believe it though....


 
Perhaps it's not true? I was hoping that there may have been more news your side of the pond, we tend only to get stories about more well known 'celebrities' in mainstream media.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 21, 2009)

There seem to be several reports on-line.  http://mmamania.com/2009/07/21/kimo-leopoldo-dead-at-41-because-of-heart-attack-complications/


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't find it from a mainstream source.  I hope it's not true.


----------



## Carol (Jul 21, 2009)

We've got a mainstream media report now.  The NY Daily News is reporting his death. 


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more_sports/2009/07/21/2009-07-21_ufc_star_ki.html


----------



## Omar B (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow.  Shocking.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wikipedia lists it as complications from a heart attack, but other than the month and year, the exact date of his death is listed as unknown.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> We've got a mainstream media report now. The NY Daily News is reporting his death.
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more_sports/2009/07/21/2009-07-21_ufc_star_ki.html


 
They seem to have pulled the story. None of the reports have any confirmation from police, hospital, coroner, anything the like. All state "reportedly" but have no source to report.

I'm still hoping it's not true.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2009)

James Kovacich said:


> They seem to have pulled the story. None of the reports have any confirmation from police, hospital, coroner, anything the like. All state "reportedly" but have no source to report.
> 
> I'm still hoping it's not true.


 
Fingers crossed thats it's not true! You'd think though that someone connected to him would make some sort of statement especially if it's not true.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimo is alive and well.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/15585/despite-recent-reports-ufc-veteran-kim-kimo-leopoldo-is-not-dead.mma


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay! I bet there's some explaining to do now!!


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 21, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Kimo is alive and well.
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/15585/despite-recent-reports-ufc-veteran-kim-kimo-leopoldo-is-not-dead.mma


 
Thanks Bro! Being someone who knows it's a hard road to change ones life for the better. I know his struggle and hope he finds his calling.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sure we're all glad to hear that it was BS.

Considering all the recent deaths in the media, I hope this stemmed from a mistake, and not a tasteless joke.


----------

